# Upgrade Headunit or install Helix amp



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

I know there are tons of posts on audio setups. The more I read them the more confused I get. I currently have RCD-510 without the dynaudio and am basically looking to get a better sounding system in my CC. Don't care about adding a sub just want something better than stock. 

I have read of a lot of reviews about the difference achieved with just installing a Helix to existing factory HU and speakers. What I don't know is how does that compare to aftermarket HU like the ANS510 / ANS810?

Here is my dilemma. For the same price of a Helix amp +harness setup, I can get an ANS510 or ANS810 which has rated output of about 45watts per channel and also includes GPS, Bluetooth with A2DP, backup camera etc, etc.... 

The big question is that, is the sound quality noticeably better on the ANS type units as compared to stock and to the aftermarke HU? If it is then it seems like ANS is route to go. What are your thoughts guys???


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

I doubt the true output of the aftermarket hu's are 45 watts per channel. Most times manufacturers say 4x45 meaning 45 watts total. A hu that produces almost 200watts will be very expensive.

Im not sure what the helix unit is, but adding a larger amp with the factory hu will definitely be beneficial. Post some links of the items you are looking at and i may be able to help more 

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Maybe start from swapping better speakers setup. Then add a decent aftermarket amp. I'm not an audiophile' that's just the route I'd take. Just a thought.


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

Bill6211789 said:


> I doubt the true output of the aftermarket hu's are 45 watts per channel. Most times manufacturers say 4x45 meaning 45 watts total. A hu that produces almost 200watts will be very expensive.
> 
> Im not sure what the helix unit is, but adding a larger amp with the factory hu will definitely be beneficial. Post some links of the items you are looking at and i may be able to help more
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3


I see your point with the HU power rating. Here is the link to the amp I am interested in.

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-59tZXc2PO98/p_975PP50DSP/Helix-PP50DSP.html


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

I just bought the Sony XDP-MU110 DSP system, with 4 ch amp, for $49, it is on clearance, is 85%off !! seems like an amazing deal at Crutchfield.com

The package with the added 12 inch sub and sub power amp is $199, an even more amazing deal!


----------



## boomer719 (May 3, 2004)

Why Helix? Overpriced and underpowered and the myth that you need sound equalization with your 510 is not true. 

I installed the 5 channel version of this amp with a small sub and new speaker for less than $875 and have been completely impressed. It accepts high level inputs directly from your head unit and has an auto turn on feature along with a way to adjust the input/output levels to match. I installed with connectors so that I can reinstall back to factory without a lot of splicing. 

Best part is that I retain all the functionality of my factory steering wheel controls.

http://www.amazon.com/Rockford-Fosgate-P400X4-4-Channel-Amplifier/dp/B00BF6HZ6K


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

I added pp50dsp amp and pp7e subbox and i love how it sounds
If you search there is $25 off promotion code on order over $250
You can make one order of pp50fsp for $399 - $25 = $374
Then make another order of pp7e and pp-ac93a (pnp cable for vw) for $249 + $50 - $25 = $274
Total cost would be $648
I think it is great set up for under $650
You would get much clearer sound overall
And you would get clean bass
Box has 2 x 7" dual coil woofer
And it kicks bass pretty hard

I don't think any stand alone unit would make the sound better than this upgrade




boomer719 said:


> Why Helix? Overpriced and underpowered and the myth that you need sound equalization with your 510 is not true.
> 
> I installed the 5 channel version of this amp with a small sub and new speaker for less than $875 and have been completely impressed. It accepts high level inputs directly from your head unit and has an auto turn on feature along with a way to adjust the input/output levels to match. I installed with connectors so that I can reinstall back to factory without a lot of splicing.
> 
> ...


----------



## jst51 (Nov 11, 2011)

*sony dsp*

Have you hooked up the Sony unit yet? If so, what are your opinions as it does seem to be a great deal @ Crutchfield?


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

I just ordered the Sony two days ago.....not yet arrived or installed in my CC.

These units have some good reviews concerninng the sound quality improvement. If I am not happy with it, it will go on Ebay....

I already have a J L sub and amp that I will install at the same time.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

boomer719 said:


> the myth that you need sound equalization with your 510 is not true.


Where did you find this information? VW Headunit decrease bass as volume is increased, to protect the speakers from high bass levels.


I If you're running a stock hu with an amp and stock speaker i suppose this isn't a huge deal but if you want to add a sub or aftermarket speakers You want to be the one controlling bass levels. 


Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## Jive Terky (Jul 15, 2013)

*Sony DSP*

I have also purchased the Sony DSP unit. Are you cutting wire or ordering plugs. I was looking at these but I'm not sure if they are correct. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Amplifier-A...2|Make:Volkswagen&hash=item5ae86c3b1a&vxp=mtr


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Jive Terky said:


> I have also purchased the Sony DSP unit. Are you cutting wire or ordering plugs. I was looking at these but I'm not sure if they are correct.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Amplifier-A...2|Make:Volkswagen&hash=item5ae86c3b1a&vxp=mtr


I want to find a plug-set like that, so that it just plugs in without cutting any factory harmess wires. That set on Ebay looks like the right plug for a RNS-510, but it looks like it does not have all the wires in it. I need to look around some more before deciding what to buy.


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

CC'ed said:


> I just bought the Sony XDP-MU110 DSP system, with 4 ch amp, for $49, it is on clearance, is 85%off !! seems like an amazing deal at Crutchfield.com
> 
> The package with the added 12 inch sub and sub power amp is $199, an even more amazing deal!


:thumbup:...... After a lot of thinking and reading all the feedback it looks like an AMP is the way to go rather than a HU upgrade. I also ordered the complete Sony kit yesterday. I read a lot of good reviews about the kit so I am being optimistic specially for the price. Worst case if it is not powerful enough (highly doubt that will be the case) I can simply swap out with a bigger amp.

The question I now have is is there a good write up with Pics showing how the trims are removed and power wires are ran. I did a basic google search and was able to find bits and pieces of info but nothing with good pictures


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

Jive Terky said:


> I have also purchased the Sony DSP unit. Are you cutting wire or ordering plugs. I was looking at these but I'm not sure if they are correct.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Amplifier-A...2|Make:Volkswagen&hash=item5ae86c3b1a&vxp=mtr


I called Enig (http://www.enfigcarstereo.com). basically I asked him if I could get their AAI4-VW12 wiring harness without the line out converters. They gave me a price of $50 + $5 for the shipping. The good thing about this harness is that you only have to worry about connencting the speaker wires, all other wires are pre-installed between the connectors. Here is the link to the part. 

http://enfigcarstereo.com/ENFIG_AAI4_VW12.html.

Alternatively I think you could also use (not 100% sure) the Helix integration amp harness from Crutchfield and simply cut off the connectors on the Amp side and wire in your sony harness to it.


----------



## Jive Terky (Jul 15, 2013)

*Sony DSP*

Take a look at this thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4897331-MKVI-subwoofer-harness-for-Dynaudio

I haven't found a US source but here is the ebay link.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Passat-H...cles_Terminals_Cabling_ET&hash=item232804b3f7


----------



## Jive Terky (Jul 15, 2013)

*Enfig adapter*

I spoke with Enfig regarding their harness adapter and they added the option to purchase it without the line out converter on the website. The option will show up after its added to cart.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

Hmm
Sony dsp seems like to have 17w rms power and 45w max
Can you hook up a sub to it?


----------



## Jive Terky (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes. You'll need to amplify it or use a powered sub.


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

akipal said:


> Hmm
> Sony dsp seems like to have 17w rms power and 45w max
> Can you hook up a sub to it?


The DSP has 6 channel RCA outputs our of which 2 are dedicated for a SUB amp. You can choose to connect your own amp and sub to it or you can buy the complete SONY Kit that includes the Main DSP, 2-CH Mono Block amp and a 12" sub in the box for $199 from Crutchfield.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Or buy the Sony DSP package with the 12 inch sub, and the sub-amp, for $199.


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

*Installed DSP*

Got through installing the Sony DSP yesterday and so far the sound is pretty good. A big difference over the Stock radio. 

The High's and mid's are nice and clear vs the shrill sound of stock. The bass is not muddy any more and is definitely better sounding. It lacks a little punch and I think adding the Amp and SUB will bring it to just where I want it. 

The DSP is located below the driver seat and ran wires by the center console. Will install pics once I am done installing the complete setup. Meanwhille here are a couple pics of where I ran the wires. the cable harness provided by Sony is more than sufficient in length specially if installed the way I did. I actually ended cutting off a good 2-3 feet off the harness.


https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B6MbUgnUiDfiRlNOVHpiMTM1RG8/edit?usp=sharing
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B6MbUgnUiDfidEVUMjZGaUZfUUE/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow, that's a fast install. I got my Sony DSP unit yesterday.

Looks like a well made unit....I took a look inside....lots of large DSP processor, memory, and A-D/D-A ICs. The case is one big metal casting, to dissipate the heat of the audio power amp IC inside. This thing costed Sony alot more than $50 to build.

The only downside to this unit is that you need to have the IPod Dock cable connected, if you want to use the remote control. I will probably just shove the Dock under the seat....I don't use an iPod...

I just ordered the Enfig connector set (minus the line-level converter). After some soldering between the Enfig connectors and the Sony harness, this will be plug-n-play, and easily removable.

I probably won't get to the the install (with the JL sub and amp) for a few weeks....then I'll let you know how it sounds. I bought the JL 10 inch subwoofer (CS110-WX $112), and bought a JL JX250 mono subwoofer amp on Ebay for $117.


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

CC'ed said:


> Wow, that's a fast install. I got my Sony DSP unit yesterday.
> 
> Looks like a well made unit....I took a look inside....lots of large DSP processor, memory, and A-D/D-A ICs. The case is one big metal casting, to dissipate the heat of the audio power amp IC inside. This thing costed Sony alot more than $50 to build.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I don't use an Apple either so will be just shoving it under the seat.... When you solder the wires on the Enfig connector, just pay extra attention to the input and output lines to the amp. I had them wired backwords :banghead::banghead:... (That's what happens when being over confident).. The good thing is the DSP does detect this and throws and error and shuts off the inputs and ouputs... 

For the trigger wire, For now I have jumped it to a 5 Amp fuse in the fuse box located inside the cabin. For the 10 Amp supply There are a couple empty spots in the same fuse box that you can use. Ofcourse for the main amp I will need to pull the power from the battery...


----------



## Jive Terky (Jul 15, 2013)

*Fuses*

Got mine installed! You're right about the improvement. Could use a little fuse help though. Wouldn't happen to remember which fuse positions you used would you?


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

@ jive... I was travelling last few days so did not get a chance to post the pics. I started working on installing the sub and the amp. I have also included a couple pics of where I ran the power wire through the clutch pedal plug since mine is a DSG I had that available. 

NOTE: In all the fuse location the top terminal is the live terminal either switched or unswitched depending on the fuse

Here is where I installed the 12v constant fuse. 










Here the switched 5amp fuse terminal I used for the Rem. On.











Both the fuses installed










Power wire through front firewall clutch pedal access hole. (ONLY FOR NON MT CARS)










Inside the car underneath the dash there is some additional insulation which looks like it is precut to cover the asscess hole and is simply loosely installed on the two bolts that would hold the clutch pedal assembly.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

Finally got everything installed. Here are some cell phone pics. I'll try and write a diy later. The sound is great and with the sub it's exactly what I was looking for. ..















































Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Olemiss24 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Sony DSP*

Thanks for all of your information. I recently ordered the Sony system with the sub/amp package. I am going to attempt the install. Is it straight forward, or are there pitfalls to avoid? Also, do you recommend going with the Enfig connector as a time saver on the DSP wiring?
Many thanks!


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

I highly recommend the enfig connector. ... yes it is a big time saver as you can pre-fabricate the cable and then install it. Also this way you will also retain the stock wiring if you choose to remove the DSP...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## CCdave (Jan 13, 2013)

It's nice to know that this is an option. The factory base system is horrible. I went a little further then you guys, but same idea...check my build thread on the technical/car audio section. Lots of stuff can hide behind the trunk panels (including a 12" subwoofer), and on the passenger side you have that 12v switched source to turn on a DSP.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...tting-my-Dynaudio-sound-but-not-the-oem-stuff


----------



## Olemiss24 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Sony DSP*

CC Dave, I read your write-up on your recent build. Very nice! I am a true amateur when it comes to installs. Is there any benefit to putting the DSP in the trunk passenger side space? Also, what is the best path to follow as far as running wires from the battery to the amp in the trunk?
Sorry for newbie questions, but I want to tackle this without any mistakes.
Thanks!


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

CCdave said:


> It's nice to know that this is an option. The factory base system is horrible. I went a little further then you guys, but same idea...check my build thread on the technical/car audio section. Lots of stuff can hide behind the trunk panels (including a 12" subwoofer), and on the passenger side you have that 12v switched source to turn on a DSP.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...tting-my-Dynaudio-sound-but-not-the-oem-stuff


I have seen your build thread before and it is very good. I really want to hide that SUB in the rear Q-Panel like you have. The problem is that I have never done Fiber body work and therefore am putting it off. I may look into making a wood box to hide the sub in that corner.....


----------



## Acampbell128 (Sep 10, 2013)

Any feedback on the Sony? Im looking at adding a sub and weighing all options with the sony being around $50 and includes DSP that seems like a better option then an AudioControl LC2I.


----------

